

Revised ‘Net Censorship Bill Requires Search Engines To Block Sites, Too - boh
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2011/05/revised-net-censorship-bill/

======
smokeyj
They chip away our freedoms every day, but how much is acceptable? The
government wants total control of information and it looks like we're about to
hand it over. I guess it's cool that we got to experience an open internet,
but that won't be true for future generations. Sad really.

~~~
trebor
It's sad, but look at history a moment. When has learning been open and free,
and as distributed (courtesy of the 'net) as it has been during the last two
decades? We have set a new record in the annals of history.

That's got to count for _something_.

I think that it's only natural that good things come to an end. Silver dishes
are wonderfully beautiful, but quickly tarnish in an absence of care. The
government has taken great pains, through its public schools, to cultivate a
generation that does not care.

And so we leave the reigns of our government in the hands of corrupt
politicians… then wonder why everything goes down the tubes.

